# What can be better? (Commissions Examples)



## Koeyohte (Jul 11, 2012)

Here is my commissions chart as of now.  I can create Dreamcatchers personalized with gemstones and animal parts, keychains of your character(s), $5 colored busts and handpainted glasses (dishwasher safe).

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8331363/

What do you think I should look to improve on?  Are these things of interest to you, or would you rather see some changes made?  If so, what would you change?



Thank you!
~Koey


----------



## mapdark (Jul 12, 2012)

Raise your prices?

5$ for an inked and coloured bust is WAY WAY too low.

I know furries have been used to cheap prices  , but everyone seems to undersell themselves.


----------



## Zydala (Jul 12, 2012)

yeah have to agree on the prices - the dreamcatchers are cool but I have to cringe at how much you must actually be making per item and what rate/hour must look like. Don't resort to sweatshop wages - it doesn't help the art markets and people get general unreasonable expectations of what quality should be for prices. If you find you can't get a lot of business raising prices, then you might wanna wait until you're more skilled and can sell at a rate that isn't below minimum wage. It's better for you and prevents you from burning out for pennies on the dollar.


----------



## Ansitru (Jul 12, 2012)

I agree with what the posters above me have said and want to add one small nitpick: your current commission-chart doesn't look appealing / inviting.
It has the basic info you need to know as a commissioner, true, but the way it's designed is a bit ... off-putting. I think it may help to take a look at some good commission-chart designs and to try and create one that stands out and will make buyers want to click it.

That being said: I do realize this is only a very small, but detailed nitpick.


----------



## mapdark (Jul 13, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> I agree with what the posters above me have said and want to add one small nitpick: your current commission-chart doesn't look appealing / inviting.
> It has the basic info you need to know as a commissioner, true, but the way it's designed is a bit ... off-putting. I think it may help to take a look at some good commission-chart designs and to try and create one that stands out and will make buyers want to click it.
> 
> That being said: I do realize this is only a very small, but detailed nitpick.



It's not nitpicking. 
Presentation is key when it comes to advertising something.

The slightly messy layout and bland background ANd the ill-chosen font all contribute to making your advertisement kind of uninteresting.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 13, 2012)

True, really DA's birdshit green doesn't help for anything. I know people are trying for that "Transparent look" but meh. Just make your sheet look good against any background.


----------



## Koeyohte (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks for your feedback!!

I hadn't thought it looked uninteresting, but I will try and redo this and see what I can come up with.  I'm not sure how to make it easier to read, or follow but I'll look around and see what I can find.

Thank you!!
~Koey


----------

